# AT&T bill statement ???



## lennonforever

can someone tell me about the bill, which I don't get, but how does "Facetime" show up on the bill statement"?

Also, how do photos look on the bill when sent, is it just a text message?:blush:


----------



## MartyF81

FaceTime just uses your Data from your Data package or WiFi. Wont show up on your bill.

Photos are MMS (Multimedia Message Service). Some providers bundle that in with SMS (Text Message) packages. You need to ask your service provider about that.

If they are sent over iMessage (to other iOS users), then they are just data. iMessages are Blue bubbles, Texts are Green Bubbles.


----------



## lennonforever

thank you


----------

